# Replace oil drain plug at every oil change????



## skowsa (Mar 17, 2000)

I've had VW's since 1987. My wife fell in love with the 2019 Final Edition Convertible and we got one in August of 2019.
I've been looking up oils, filters, and general maintenance information. I came across this information about replacing the drain plug with every oil change? seems like an awful waste. Anybody have links to a re-usable drain plug? preferably magnetic, or even a different oil pan that can use a re usable drain plug?
Or do we all just suck it up!

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

skowsa said:


> I've had VW's since 1987. My wife fell in love with the 2019 Final Edition Convertible and we got one in August of 2019.
> I've been looking up oils, filters, and general maintenance information. I came across this information about replacing the drain plug with every oil change? seems like an awful waste. Anybody have links to a re-usable drain plug? preferably magnetic, or even a different oil pan that can use a re usable drain plug?
> Or do we all just suck it up!
> 
> ...


I've never replaced a drain plug in mine. In fact I don't even think I've ever replaced the washer. mine was 2013 but I can't imagine there that much different.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronjbeetle (Dec 13, 2019)

The 2018/2019 2.0 turbo beetles use a plastic-oil pan drain bolt. I’d replace it every time. It’s like $3 at the dealer, and a huge piece of mind. I worked in VW service for 3.5 years and we replaced the drain plug on all the models, but the plastic half-turn style makes me feel a little uneasy, and I have an 18 beetle.


----------



## skowsa (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks, I have no problem replacing it, it just seems so wasteful.

Ian


----------



## aaronjbeetle (Dec 13, 2019)

skowsa said:


> Thanks, I have no problem replacing it, it just seems so wasteful.
> 
> Ian


I can't argue that...


----------



## CraigH (Jul 22, 2018)

*Oil Drain Plug and Draining*



aaronjbeetle;114008447I worked in VW service for 3.5 years and we replaced the drain plug on all the models said:


> A dealer service department that properly drains the oil - excellent! I found out my dealer uses an extractor, in all probability leaving some debris. But I'm done with them anyway.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

CraigH said:


> A dealer service department that properly drains the oil - excellent! I found out my dealer uses an extractor, in all probability leaving some debris. But I'm done with them anyway.


_(Re: extractor)_
Jeez ... how does one even find that out?
Good work by you.​
Also, after researching the plug online -- does it need a special tool to get the plug off?
What tool is used to remove and then replace?

Thanks.​


----------



## Antil1971 (Apr 5, 2020)

Performance Tool W54289 VW Audi Oil Drain Plug Tool https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07R9FX1YQ/ref=cm_sw_r_fm_apa_i_zgwIEbEQY6RS4


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Antil1971 said:


> Performance Tool W54289 VW Audi Oil Drain Plug Tool
> *
> --->  { Amazon Link }
> 
> ...




Post of The Thread
Thank you.
​


----------



## henitsl (Jul 11, 2009)

*New drain plug not necessary. I've reused metal drain plugs over many oil changes. Even reused the crush washes without problems.*

My VWs always had metal drain plugs, and I hardly ever replaced them. Sometimes I would try to remove the crush washers; which were difficult to get off. But many times, I left the crush washers on for a few oil change cycles. I cannot speak about a plastic drain plug as I've seen mentioned on this post. My cars always had metal drain plugs. If yours is plastic, then I defer to other opinions. My 2013 Beetle has a metal drain plug which i keep on for least 3 or 4 oil change cycles. You can get new drain plugs from FCP Euro really cheap.


----------



## Antil1971 (Apr 5, 2020)

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-uro-premium-parts/brass-oil-drain-plug/06l103801prm~upr/


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Antil1971 said:


> A Brass Plug
> 
> ​



Another very helpful post, thank you.

But is there a fitment reason why one wouldn't just replace the plastic plug with a conventional oil pan bolt (with a conventional hex head) and be done with all the specialty problems? _ - (And how can there be, if there is "room" in this area for a perpendicular screwdriver like tool vs. a socket head with easily half the depth?)
-- {... or ... does this tool actually "grab" the plug and hold it, so you no longer need to do the "quick grab" when an oil pan bolt comes free and forever compete to not get a handful of oil on your hand while you whisk the bolt away to safety?}
_​
Does anyone know the threading specification of this plug?​


----------



## skowsa (Mar 17, 2000)

Sorry to raise this post from the dead. I did find the ecstuning replacement and will buy that as soon as it's in stock. Attempting my first oil change today and :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: For the love of God, what is this 16point (?) bit holding the belly pan in place (along with the Torx screws!) What genius thought this would be a good idea! Somebody just woke up one day and thought "How can I make a simple oil change more complicated? I know, I'll use a few different types of screws to attach the belly pan and then surprise them with a single use plastic drain plug that requires some obscure tool"!!! I'm so frustrated right now.


----------



## El-Vocho (Aug 9, 2016)

These things work wonders. I think I bought mine on eBay for about $40 bucks. Never need to worry about replacing the crush washer or the entire drain plug. You just have to hook up the drain hose and it drains easily and is affixed on permanently.













































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigH (Jul 22, 2018)

NewBeatle said:


> _(Re: extractor)_
> Jeez ... how does one even find that out?
> Good work by you.​
> Thanks.​


After hearing about this extractor business on forums, I asked the service writer. I asked the local M-B and BMW service departments also, with a similar affirmative answer.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Having gone through this subject with my own now 50-week old Beetle, I want to reiterate what struck me as important:1)the replaceable plastic oil plug appears on the 2018 (and 2019) Beetles,
2)the reason this plug is plastic is that *the oil pan* is itself plastic on the Gen 3B(_izzaro_) engine,
3)torquing a _metal_ plug bolt into a plastic thread (pan) is a high risk maneuver,
4)I learned from my dealer that it is VW's corporate recommendation to VW service people to never remove the plastic plug, and always use the suction extraction method,
5)my local (non VW) garage does have the extraction tool in one of their tool boxes. The plug is growing in inframy, as is the suction/debris procedure at VW.
6)older (Gen 3 and previous) with metal pans (supposedly) have a history of their threads (which are welded in) being torqued off by over eager oil replacers; this is one reason why the replacement bolts evolved into not having traditional socket wrench bolt heads,
7)_ *God*_ rested.​


----------



## CraigH (Jul 22, 2018)

NewBeatle said:


> Having gone through this subject with my own now 50-week old Beetle, I want to reiterate what struck me as important:1)the replaceable plastic oil plug appears on the 2018 (and 2019) Beetles,
> 2)the reason this plug is plastic is that *the oil pan* is itself plastic on the Gen 3B(_izzaro_) engine,
> 3)torquing a _metal_ plug bolt into a plastic thread (pan) is a high risk maneuver,
> 4)I learned from my dealer that it is VW's corporate recommendation to VW service people to never remove the plastic plug, and always use the suction extraction method,
> ...


I'm sure all the above is true.

But ...

Regarding point 4 - Corporate VW needs to relearn motor vehicle maintenance - rather than deciding to leave gunk in the crankcase pan. Perhaps it's a plan for introducing unnecessary engine wear to sell more cars. :laugh: Note: oil goes through the oil pump before the oil filter in all vehicles I have own. Assuming the VW/Audi engine is similar.

Regarding point 6 - Fortunately my EA888 Gen 3 is a 2017 with metal pan and plug. Also fortunate, I properly changed the oil at 2,600 miles by draining via the oil drain plug. Less fortunate, the dealer did 3 factory services which I later learned was via the suction device. Returning to good fortune, I properly change the oil via the drain plug at 19,700 miles.

Continuing point 6 - That is why torque wrenches were inverted. The torx socket is readily available.


Additional; I just looked up the plug for the 2018 and up EA888 Gen 3B engine on Rock Auto. It appears to a bizarre thing without threads. Of course the 2017 and earlier EA888 Gen 3 drain plugs are proper threaded bolts. Yes, an oil drain plug, in general, is a small thing. But if I cannot change the oil via an oil drain plug, next year's visit to the Audi store is precluded.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

CraigH said:


> I'm sure all the above is true.
> 
> But ...
> 
> ...


The suction method does seem like a class action suit waiting to happen. 

*Good info! * on the suction method infecting the Gen 3 engine! Can you request a traditional oil change?


----------

